# Dream Rat?



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought I had seen this post awhile back however I cant find it. So I thought I would start a new one since there are so many new members.
I know color isn't everything but after owning many feeders and accidental litter rats. I found my self really wanting a "certain" rat. My circumstances at my house changed and I was able to bring in 1 more rat. I found some breeders a few hours from me and starting looking at their babies. I then started really thinking about what my "dream rat" was...
1. Blue Dumbo
2. Dark colored Hairless
3. Black-Eyed White or Black-Eyed siamese/hemi 

Well I was able to get a velveteen/poor rex (whatever its really called) blue dumbo. She is the sweetest thing and very calm for a baby female. She is still in quarantine so I hope she ends up getting along with everyone. No name yet. 
Here she is on the ride home just chillin'. 








What is your dream rattie? Did you ever end up owning them?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's way too cute!!! 

I don't know that I have a dream rat as far as appearance goes! I love all of the colours of rats! I used to think PEWs creeped me out but I've seen cute pictures of them and met some in person and I've found out that I LOVE them, so now there is literally no type of rat I don't love!

I think my dream rat is more of a personality-wise thing. I would ideally love to have two girls, one who is very active and learns tricks easy, and one that is snuggly and loves people. As to whether I get these or not, I guess I'll find out in approximately 4 weeks!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is always hard for me because it changes. I used to know very little about rats--my first two were black rats, my third a PEW. I didn't know rats even came in colors until I first saw Nirvash (an amber) and did some research. After that I fell in love with agoutis. I just HAD to have an agouti. So I got two.  
Then I discovered blue rats, and really badly wanted a blue dumbo. Like, so badly. I went everywhere and contacted everyone I knew just to find one, and then I got Cloud who came with Totoro, a dumbo Siamese. 
I think the only kind of rat I don't have that I would want would be a fawn or amber colored rat with black eyes. I know they have a different name if their eyes are dark (ruby eyes would work too), but that's far off in the future. I've got eight right now which is just plenty. Haha.


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

I so want a Siamese/humi. But I agree that it is personality. I have never picked a rat, they have all picked me.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There's a decent sized list of rats that I would love to, and plan to, own someday.

The next on my list is a rex platinum dumbo!

When my cinnamon and mink boys have passed, hopefully in a LONG time, I'd like to get a wheaton Burmese.

I'd love a blaze sometime, too!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I love all rattie colors!

But my dream rat..
This probably doesn't exist, but it could!
My dream rat is a black rat with pink eyes!

But if I were to get one that's "real" I would choose a hairless dumbo


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

RattieLover1331 said:


> I love all rattie colors!
> 
> But my dream rat..
> This probably doesn't exist, but it could!
> ...


That would be way too cool! Maybe someday someone will breed a rat that is black with pink eyes!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I know right?
It's like my dream!! Haha

Hopefully someone will!

Either boy or girl, I would name it Spooky!

And I was born on Halloween, so I really want a "spooky" looking rattie


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hey, breeders are constantly working to improve current standardized types and some are even working on newer types. We have a lot of passionate, respectable folks out there making the rat population better as a whole to combat the horrid issues that pet mills churn out.

A new type could pop out of nowhere!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Your girl is such a cutie. I recently got Isis who is a blue hooded dumbo. I really love her look. 

I am a sucker for dumbos <3

But my dream colors would be black eyes siamese/himalayan. Seriously I just love them. My dream would be to get one from a breeder (if anyone is in texas and has any let me know!)
I also have seen some pictures of dalmatian and it is pretty adorable.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

My dream rat would be a show quality dumbo hairless any color but must be show quality!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

RattieLover1331 said:


> I love all rattie colors!
> 
> But my dream rat..
> This probably doesn't exist, but it could!
> ...


This does kinda exist, it's called a Martin, or a Red Eyed Devil. I want one in the future haha!

http://oi52.tinypic.com/eppu0j.jpg


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> This does kinda exist, it's called a Martin, or a Red Eyed Devil. I want one in the future haha!
> 
> http://oi52.tinypic.com/eppu0j.jpg


OMG!
I like freaked out when I searched it on Google!!!!
AWWWWWWw
Anyway, I have no idea where to buy one..lol


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

RattieLover1331 said:


> I love all rattie colors!
> 
> But my dream rat..
> This probably doesn't exist, but it could!
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if they already existed. If it counts, my boy Pastoolio is black and white and he has a red glow to his eyes that you see in certain light reflections. Both my other rats just have pure black eyes.


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I wanted a blue since I got my first 2 and started researching. I just love the color. And now I have 2 blues  a hooded rex and a capped. Next on my list of wants, a blazed black veri-berk.


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

I would love to have a hairless but my mom wont go for it


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

This one, lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

My absolute dream rat is an all white rat with black eyes. I dont think they're very rare but I've never seen one in person I think they're absolutely adorable. I am determined to have one <3


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Purple girl, I am cracking up right now! I keep watching that over and over again, lol, I think I found my dream rat!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, seems me and my girlfriend have a few of the rats people desire on here. I have a Russian Blue Dumbo Rex and she has a Roan Dumbo Rex, who has lost all her grey so looks jet white with black eyes. I also have a Roan girl who's lost 98% of her silver husky stripe so she also looks jet white with black eyes. I'd love to get a Red Eyed Devil rat in the future, luckily there are a few breeders here in the UK who sell them!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I suppose I'm particularly fond of my striped opossum blazed american high white with black eyes that flash red and odd thick fur. She's about the cutest and freakiest rat I've ever seen at the same time and she's all ours. I was training her to follow me on the chain link fence yesterday in the heat and she got tired of playing and she compressed herself into a tight crouch and she lowered her head and squinted her eyes and she did her very best glowering Ben impersonation and she actually freaked out a little kid. I've never seen a rat with a broader range of expressions from cuddly and cute to downright nasty looking with flashing red eyes... I actually had to go and call her up on hand because she refused to move from the spot, but she was already drooling from the heat so her disposition was pardonable. It's apparently harder to be black in the sunshine. Fuzzy Rat who is mostly white and has much thinner fur was still fine.















But in all reality, looks don't count for much. If Fuzzy Rat hadn't insisted on Amelia, I wouldn't have adopted a 7 month old rat. When I choose a rat it's mostly personality for me. Amelia was nice but I would have chosen a more outgoing youngster. But as we were looking for a cage mate for Fuzzy Rat and Fuzzy Rat took to Amelia instantly, and she was a knock out I gave in. Maybe if she wasn't the nicest rat I'd ever seen I might have passed on her, but her looks didn't clinch the deal. 

Who knows, maybe Fuzzy Rat decided on Amelia because she liked her looks too? Gotta wonder why rats do what they do.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Mine is a blue,standard size,dumbo ear,female,harley coat rat 
And i am working on getting it
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

